# Dry hit



## dwayne19420 (5/11/15)

Just expirienced my first dry hit... my oh my the tears  damn it's terrible burns inside yuck taste  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/11/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Just expirienced my first dry hit... my oh my the tears  damn it's terrible burns inside yuck taste
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Shigh now I have to wait till I get home to rewick and restore my taste 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buan Stanley (5/11/15)

Welcome to Vape life 


Take me to the clouds


----------



## blujeenz (5/11/15)

dwayne19420 said:


> Just expirienced my first dry hit... my oh my the tears  damn it's terrible burns inside yuck taste
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Make sure you've got plenty phlegm on the chest if you're going to do it frequently, ie only take chances when you've got a post nasal drip or a bit of a cold/flu.
The phlegm reduces the sharp burn somewhat.


----------



## dwayne19420 (5/11/15)

blujeenz said:


> Make sure you've got plenty phlegm on the chest if you're going to do it frequently, ie only take chances when you've got a post nasal drip or a bit of a cold/flu.
> The phlegm reduces the sharp burn somewhat.


Nope don't wanna do that again any time soon ...  

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (5/11/15)

The "dry hit," is a rite of passage, welcome to the club bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouder (6/11/15)

I had that ALLLLLLL DAY, Yesterday... Now I brought a spare screwdriver and a piece of wick to the office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (6/11/15)

i always carry spares with me where ever i go. Rather safe than sorry.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JacoV (6/11/15)

Know the feeling too well
However, i am too lazy to take my tools and wick with me, so i just drop my extra tank in my laptop bag and off i go. Can always do a rewick in the comfort of my own home when i have time to do so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (6/11/15)

R.I.P tastebuds.

Welcome to the fold brozef


----------

